# أسرار أتقان اللغة الأنكليزية لكل مهندس يريد التقدم للآمام ؟؟ جديد ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (21 فبراير 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع حبيت انقله لكم.. لتعلم اللغة بشكل افضل انا استفدت منه كثيرا وان شاء الله تستفيدون منه بعد


السر الأول : Learn about word stress
أي تعلم نبرة الكلمات .



نبرة الكلمات والمقصود بها التشديد على بعض الحروف في الكلمة الواحده ، وتعتبر المفتاح الذهبي للتحدث بالإنجليزي وفهم هذه اللغة .
وهي أفضل الطرق لفهم المتحدثين بها خاصة إذا صادفت أحد يتكلم اللغة الإنجليزية بسرعة .
مثال لو أخذنا ثلاث كلمات : 
photograph , photographer , photographic
هل نطقها متشابه ؟ 
لا ، إنما مختلف والإختلاف يكون في النبرة يعني في التشديد على بعض الحروف في الكلمة الواحدة ، حيث أن الكلمة الواحدة أحيانا تحتوي على مقطعين أو عدة مقاطع وبعض هذه المقاطع عند نطقها نشدد عليها أكثر من غيرها . 
بالنسبة للمثال السابق الحروف اللي بأكتبها بالكابيتل ليتر هي اللي بنشدد عليها 
PHOtograph
phoTOgrapher
photoGRAPHic
يعني لإتقان نطق الكلمات لازم نعرف أي الحروف في الكلمة هي اللي نشدد عليها ونعرف مقاطع الكلمة الواحدة مع العلم إن بعض الكلمات تكون قصيرة ولا تتقسم إلى مقاطع . 
عادة يوضح القاموس مقاطع الكلمات وكيفية نطقها والمطلوب منا الحين إننا نحاول نسمع كيفية نطق الكلمات والتشديد على بعض الحروف دون الآخر في الراديو أو من خلال الأفلام . 
خطوتنا الأولى إننا نسمع ونتعرف على النطق الصحيح بعد كذا نستطيع نطقها زي ما ينطقها أهلها . 
لمعرفة المزيد من نبرة الكلمات ( وبوجود ملفات صوتية لها ) إليكم هذا الرابط : 

http://pronunciation.englishclub.com/word-stress.htm


*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*



السر الثاني : Sentence Stress

التشديد في الجملة . 




التشديد على بعض الكلمات في الجملة الواحدة هو المفتاح الذهبي الثاني لفهم اللغة الإنجليزية والتحدث بها . 

كيف يكون التشديد في الجملة ؟

المقصود فيه إن بعض الكلمات في الجملة الواحدة نقرأها بصوت أعلى من الكلمات الأخرى .

مثال الجملة التالية :

We want to go 

هل نقرأ كل كلمة في هذه الجملة بنفس القوة أي بنفس مستوى الصوت ؟

لا ، إنما نقرأ الكلمات المهمة بصوت أعلى من الكلمات الأخرى . 

بالنسبة للمثال الكلمات المهمة فيه نعرفها حسب معنى الجملة وهي : want / go

في هذه الجمل الكلمات المهمة والتي ستقرأ بصوت أعلى ستكون بالكبيتل لتر : 

We WANT to GO

We WANT to GO to WORK 

We DON' T WANT to GO to WORK

We DON' T WANT to GO to WORK at NIGHT

من الصعب أننا نشرح كل شيء عن التشديد في الجمل هنا .
لكن من المهم معرفتها لتحسين النطق باللغة الإنجليزية .
لمعرفة المزيد عن التشديد في الجملة ( مع ملفات صوتية ) 
من هذا الرابط : 
http://pronunciation.englishclub.co...ence-stress.htm



*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*


السر الثالث : Listen ! Listen ! Listen !

استمع ! استمع ! استمع ! 



البعض يقول أحيانا : أنا لا أستمع إلى أخبار BBC على الراديو لأنهم يتحدثون بسرعة ولا أستطيع فهم ما يقولون .
عندما تجدهم يتحدثون بسرعة ولا تفهم لكلامهم هذا بالضبط يوضح حاجتك للاستماع إليهم.

كيف تتطور و أنت لا تستمع ولا تتدرب ؟

عندما كنت طفل رضيع هل كنت تفهم لغتك الأم ؟ عندما كان عمرك ثلاثة أسابيع أو شهران أو حتى سنة واحدة هل كنت تفهم كل شيء ؟ 
بالطبع لا ، لكن لكي تتعلم فهم اللغة يجب أن تستمع إليها .
فكر بهذا ، أنت تعلمت اللغة العربية وذلك بالاستماع إليها 24 ساعة في اليوم وسبعة أيام بالأسبوع بعد هذا كله تعلمت كيف تتحدث ثم تعلمت كيف تقرأ وأخيرا كيف تكتب . * لكن الاستماع جاء أولا 

للمزيد من الاستماع للغة الإنجليزية شوفوا هذا الرابط :

http://listening.englishclub.com/radio.htm


*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*



السر الرابع : Don' t listen !

لا تستمع . 



في السر الثالث قلنا استمع بس الحين نقول لا تستمع ؟ 

(( أقول لا تعصبون اسمعوني أول ))

ما المقصود بهذا ؟ 

في البداية هل تعرفون الفرق بين الفعل ( to listen ) والفعل ( to hear ) ؟

To listen : يعتبر صيغة المعلوم معناه بالعربي ( يستمع )

To hear : يعتبر صيغة المجهول معناه بالعربي ( يسمع ) 


أحيانا يكون الاستماع صعب جدا ويحتاج لجهد ، وفي بعض الأوقات يكون من الأفضل أن نسمع فقط . 
كيف يعني ؟ نترك الراديو يعمل أو نشغل أي شريط باللغة الإنجليزية بس طبعا مايكون أغاني ولكن لا نستمع فقط نسمع في هذه الحالة نجد أن اللاوعي يستمع بدلا منا وسنظل نتعلم ، إذا استمعنا وحاولنا أن نفهم يمكن مانلقط إلا كلمة وحده بس ويخيب أملنا . 
لاتخافون بس اسمعوا ، صدقوني بنستمر نتعلم بهذه الطريقة الشيء المهم إننا نترك الراديو يعمل أو الشريط أو التلفزيون و نسمع للمحادثات باللغة الإنجليزية وأنت لا تسوي شي المخ هو اللي راح يشتغل ويسمع واللاوعي عندنا هو اللي بيسمع ويتعلم . 

كيف نقدر نسمع اللغة الإنجليزية وبكل مكان ؟ شوفوا هالرابط : 

http://listening.englishclub.com/everywhere.htm


لمن تريد الاستماع لقصائد باللغة الإنجليزية تشوف هذا الرابط : 

http://listening.englishclub.com/poetry.htm


*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*



السر الخامس : Improve your vocabulary with 5 words a day .

طور مخزونك في الكلمات وذلك بخمس كلمات في اليوم الواحد 


. 
زيادة معلوماتك في الكلمات شيء سهل ...... كيف تابعوا معي 
كم يوما في السنة ؟ عادة 365 يوم ، فلو تعلمت في كل يوم خمس كلمات جديدة بيصير الناتج النهائي في السنة حوالي 1825 كلمة يعني كم كبير من المعلومات هذا غير الكلمات التي من الممكن تعلمها بطرق أخرى بواسطة القراءة أو المحادثة أو الإستماع أو غيره.
اشتر دفتر ملاحظات وسجلي فيه خمس كلمات جديدة في كل يوم وتعلمها وقريبا بيكون مستوى الكلمات عندك ممتاز .

للمزيد من تعلم الكلمات الإنجليزية :

http://vocabulary.englishclub.com/ 


*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*


السر السادس : 30 Minutes A Day Better Than 3.5 Hours A We ek .

ثلاثون دقيقة باليوم الواحد خير من ثلاث ساعات ونصف الساعة بالأسبوع . 




في الحقيقة فإن دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية نصف ساعة في اليوم الواحد خير من ثلاث ساعات ونصف بالأسبوع ، فالدراسة المنتظمة واليومية أفضل بكثير من الدراسة من وقت لآخر وتكون بالإضافة لهذا أسهل .
فإنه لمن السهل إيجاد نصف ساعة باليوم للدراسة وتكون ثابتة بحيث لو خصصنا لها أن تكون بالعصر تكون بنفس الوقت من كل يوم فالانتظام بالدراسة هو المهم .


هنا بعض الألعاب التعليمية باللغة الإنجليزية من كلمات متقاطعة وأفكار ثانية كثير :

http://games.englishclub.com/


وهذي بعض الألغاز وأيضا باللغة الإنجليزية : 

http://quizzes.englishclub.com/


*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*+*


و أخيرا السر السابع : 

السر السابع : Revise ! Revise ! Revise !

راجع ! راجع ! راجع
! 


إذا راجعت ستطور من تعليمك 100 % 

ما معنى المراجعة ؟
تعني أن تنظر مرة أخرى ، يجب أن تكوني منظم بشأن هذا .
فإذا تعلمت شيء يجب أن تدونه بعد ذلك يجب أن تنظر إليه ثلاث مرات :
* بعد يوم واحد .
* بعد أسبوع .
* بعد شهر . 
وبعد كل مراجعة اختبر نفسك ...
تعلم ، مراجعة ، اختبار 
مراجعة ، اختبار 
مراجعة ، اختبار

هذي بعض القواعد الإنجليزية للمراجعة :

http://grammar.englishclub.com/index.html

وبكذا نكون خلصنا الأسرار السبعة.
الموضوع منقول للفائدة العلمية​
أرجو الرد والدعاء ..............


----------



## الشاطر الأول (24 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور على الرد وهلا فيك .........


----------



## الشمايلة (26 فبراير 2009)

لك كل الخير على هذ الموضوع


----------



## الجريح2006 (26 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر لك على مجهوووووووووودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 فبراير 2009)

كل الهلا ومشكوووووووووور على الرد ...........


----------



## eng.mai.o (27 أغسطس 2009)

very thanks for you
to up always


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2009)

you welcome at any time and thank you for writing


----------



## محمدالرسام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ونرجو ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور وان شاء الله الاستفادة


----------



## aahmh86 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير,,,
الموضوع أكتر من رائع, وعلى فكرة حاب أستفسر هل من الممكن أجلب مواضيع منقولة من منتديات أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة؟؟


----------



## x_man_sa2000 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

aahmh86 قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير,,,
> الموضوع أكتر من رائع, وعلى فكرة حاب أستفسر هل من الممكن أجلب مواضيع منقولة من منتديات أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة؟؟



شكرا على مرورك أخي العزيز وطبعا يمكنك نقل المواضيع ولكن بشرط كتابة المنقول عنه لكي لاتأخذ حقه الشرعي في الكتابة وننتظر مواضيعك ومشاركاتك القيمة ونتشرف بوجودك معنا وبالتوفيق .....


----------



## ammar majeed (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على الاساليب الجميله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ........


----------



## سيد طه محمد (7 أكتوبر 2009)

نصائح قيمة جدا................مشكورة يا بشمهندسة على الموضوع


----------



## غريب الطباع (7 أكتوبر 2009)

listen ألي مهندس المحبة بحب أقول شكرا ألك
and 
hear ألي مهندس المحبة بحب أقول جزاك الله كل خير .


----------



## محمود عبد النعيم (8 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يعود هذا الموضوع بالنفع علىالمشاركيين إن شاء الله


----------



## مصعب صالح (24 أكتوبر 2009)

عن تجربة الاستماع للاجانب و التعلم منهم مفيد جدا


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز هكذا علمتنا ابداعاتك يا بطل


----------



## الجدى (26 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## السعيد رضا (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا وانشاء الله نجربها


----------



## safa aldin (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكر ا شكرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## ارهينيوس (3 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع مهم جدا وغاية فى الروعة مشكووررررررررررررررر*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 يوليو 2010)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز ........


----------



## سعد السوداني (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الطبيعه (6 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## aboobaidaa (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فى عملك وجزاك عنا كل خير .. موضوع رائع


----------



## Murad2009 (21 يوليو 2010)

Thank you so much


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (21 يوليو 2010)

كلما قرات مواضيعك اجدها متجدده ومتميزه استاذ مهندس المحبه وفقك الله لفعل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز عبد الوهاب وإن شاء نعمل سويا في سبيل تقديم العلم والملتقى إلى الأمام وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عمراياد (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for all


----------



## khalid elnaji (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي وبارك فيك


----------



## gone_483 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله كلزي (12 يوليو 2013)

موضوع جميل ومفيد كل الشكر لحضرتك


----------



## om zain (13 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## صبرى فكرى (19 يوليو 2013)

الله يجزاك الخير​


----------



## أبو نووواف (24 يوليو 2013)

لازم انجلزي اهم شي خصوصا للمهندس بالتوفيق


----------



## رامه (27 يوليو 2013)

جزيت خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jassim78 (29 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## zizomoka (8 مايو 2014)

افادكم الله


----------



## سلطان الشيخي (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## seko2009 (14 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khalid elnaji (15 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا حبيب


----------

